# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أبهر العقول بحدة ذكائه (نسجت له أمرأة لغزاً فقهياً شعراً فتعرف على شيخك ابن تيمية وسعة علمه)

## مسلم طالب العفو

السؤال
*... جدتى أمه وأبى جده ... وأنا عمة له وهو خالى*
*
*
* ... افتنا يا إمام حماك الله ... ويكفيك حادثات الليالى ...* 
الجواب:

 
*... رجل زوج إبنه أم بنته ... وأتى البنت بالنكاح الحلال  ...

فأتت منه ببنت قالت الشعراء ... وقالت لابن هاتيك خالى ... 
*


*وأجاب رحمه الله تفصيلاً     رجل تزوج  امرأة وتزوج ابنه بأمها ولد له  بنت ولابنه ابن فبنته هي    المخاطبة بالشعر .  فجدتها أم أمها هي أم ابن  الابن زوجة الابن وأبوها جد    ابن ابنه وهي عمته  أخت أبيه من الأب وهو خالها  أخو أمها من الأم .والله أعلم .
مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 31
كان رجلاً ذكياً فطناً عظيم التوكل كثير الذكر

*
*فرحم الله الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية  وتلميذه الامام ابن القيم،المجددين وجزاهما عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء

رحمه  الله وكل العلماء الذين لهم فى أعناقنا بعد رسول الله وصحابته الكرام  منة عظيمة  لما بذلوه لنا ومن أجلنا ...  تعبوا وسهروا وجاعوا وكابدوا   وتصدقوا على الأمة بعمرهم ..  أوقاتهم ...لذاتهم ... دمائهم ... جاههم ...وهم أثر عن رحمة الله بنا ونعمته علينا
* 
* هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر        * 


*كان يمهل أعداءه ثلاث سنين أن يأتوا بحرف عن السلف خلاف ما يقول يرجع إليه


سأله بعض الناس عن أحاديث فقال

ليست فى شيء من كتب المسلمين

 قال الإمام المزى ما رأت عينى مثله ولا رأى هو مثل نفسه
وقال الإمام الذهبى عددت مألفات شيخ الاسلام ابن تيميةفبلغت ألف مجلد ,,ثم وجدت له مألفات!!!
رجل لكل العصور
أعجوبة كل العصور


أهتم الغرب بدراسة شخصيته وتأليف فيه الكتب 
حتى قال بعضهم ان ابن  تيمية  وضع الغاما قبل أن يموت 
منها ما انفجر ومنها ما لم ينفجر (يقصد دعوات التجديد والاصلاح)


طالب مسلم فى كلية الهندسة بألمانيا حدث عن دكتور ألمانى

قوله توجد نظرية رياضية نقضها عالم مسلم ومعه حق فى نقضها 
أسمه ابن تيمية

من هو وكيف عيشته السعيدة 
رغم السجن والضيق

قال بن الزملكانى رحمه الله

ماذا يقول الواصفون له *** وصفاته جلّت عن الحصر

هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر

هو آية للخلق ظاهرة *** أنوارها أربت على الفجر

وقال ابن دقيق العيد رحمه الله : (لما اجتمعت بابن تيمية رأيت رجلاً 

العلوم كلها بين عينيه، يأخذ منها ما يريد، ويدع ما يريد

لما اجتمع بالسلطان فى مصر وقال له أنت تطلب الملك 
قال ان ملكك وملك المغول لا يساوى عندى فلساً
أوقفه مسكين فطلب شيء فبحث فلم يجد شيء فخلع عمامته وشقها نصفين وأعطاه
رغم ما كانت تأتيه الاموال الكثيرة يوزعها على طلبة العلم الشرعى
أرواح تهيم حـــــول العرش.......... وأخرى تحوم حول الحُش


قال الامام بن القيم صليت مرة الفجر خلف شيخ الاسلام ابن  تيمية  
فظل يذكر الله حتى انتصف النهار
ثم التفت الى وقال
هذه غدوتى لو لم أتغدى غدوتى سقطت قوتى.
تعريفات هامة
انتصف النهار: فى عرف الفقهاء كالامام بن القيم
قبل الظهر بوقت يسير


يصفه تلميذه الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله في " الوابل الصيب ص: 67" عند ذكر الفائدة الرابعة والثلاثون من فوائد الذكر، قال :

( ... وسمعت شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية  قدس الله روحه يقول :

إن في الدنيا جنة من لم يدخلها لا يدخل جنة الآخرة.

وقال  لي مرة : ما يصنع أعدائي بي ؟ أنا جنتي وبستاني      في صدري إن رحت فهي معي لا  تفارقني إنّ حبسي خلوة وقتلي شهادة  وإخراجي    من  بلدي سياحة

وكان  يقول في محبسه في القلعة : لو بذلت ملء هذه القاعة ذهبا ما عدل عندي      شكر  هذه النعمة أو قال: ما جزيتهم على ما تسببوا لي فيه من الخير ونحو     هذا

وكان يقول في سجوده وهو محبوس:* *اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك ما شاء الله - أي يكرر ذلك -.**

وقال لي مرة : المحبوس من حبس قلبه عن ربه تعالى والمأسور من أسره هواه

ولما دخل إلى القلعة وصار داخل سورها نظر إليه وقال : ** فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب }

**وعلم    الله ما رأيت أحدا أطيب عيشا منه قط مع ما    كان فيه من ضيق العيش  وخلاف   الرفاهية والنعيم بل ضدها ومع ما كان فيه  من   الحبس والتهديد  والإرهاق  وهو  مع ذلك من أطيب الناس عيشا وأشرحهم صدرا    وأقواهم قلبا  وأسرهم نفسا  تلوح  نضرة النعيم على وجهه ،
وكنا إذا  اشتد بنا الخوف وساءت منا الظنون وضاقت بنا الأرض أتيناه فما هو      إلا أن  نراه ونسمع كلامه فيذهب ذلك كله وينقلب انشراحا وقوة ويقينا      وطمأنينة

فسبحان  من أشهد عباده جنته قبل لقائه    وفتح لهم أبوابها في دار العمل   فآتاهم من  روحها ونسيمها وطيبها ما استفرغ    قواهم لطلبها والمسابقة   إليها* *) ا.هـ

وقال شيخ الإسلام

الذكر للقلب كالسمك للماء أرأيت ماذا يحدث لو خرج السمك من الماء

 ننصح بسماع اشرطة رجل لكل العصور للدكتور محمد المقدم
**
ما وصل شيخ الاسلام للامامة فى الدين الا بالإخلاص والتجرد لله عن حظوظ النفس والتواضع ومحبة الله وإيثار ما عنده على الدنيا...

يُتبع... بثناء العلماء عليه*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله عن شيخه
* *يا قوم والله العظيم نصيحة *** من مشفق وأخ لكم معوان
جربت هذا كله ووقعت في *** تلك الشباك وكنت ذا طيران 
حتى أتاح لى الإله بفضله *** من ليس تجزيه يدى ولساني 
بفتى أتى من أرض حران فيا *** أهلا بمن قد جاء من حران
فالله يجزيه الذي هو أهله *** من جنة المأوى مع الرضوان
أخذت يداه يدي وسار فلم يرم *** حتى أراني مطلع الإيمان
ورأيت أعلام المدينة حولها *** نزل الهدى وعساكر القرآن
ورأيت آثارا عظيما شأنها *** محجوبة عن زمرة العميان 
**مدح بن القيم لشيخه بن تيمية من النونية رحمهما الله


* *وإذا أردت ترى مصارع من خلا من أمة التعطيل والكفرانِ
 وتراهم أسرى حقيراً شأنهم أيديهم غلت إلى الأذقان
 فاقرأ تصانيف الإمام حقيقةً شيخ الوجود العالم الرباني
 أعني أبا العباس أحمد ذلك الـ ـبحر المحيط بسائر الخلجان
 واقرأ كتاب العقل والنقل الذي ما في الوجود له نظير ثان
 وكذاك منهاجٌ له في رده قول الروافض شيعة الشيطان
 وكذاك أهل الاعتزال فإنه أرداهم في حفرة الجبان
 وكذلك التأسيس أصبح نقضه أعجوبة للعالم الرباني
 وقرأت أكثرها عليه فزادني والله في علم وفي إيمان
 هذا ولو حدثت نفسي أنه قبلي يموت لكان غير الشأن
 وكذا رسائله إلى البلدان والـ أطراف والأصحاب والإخوان
 هي في الورى مبثوثة معلومة تبتاع بالغالي من الأثمان
 نصر الإله ودينه وكتابه ورسوله بالسيف والبرهان*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال الحافظ ابن كثير رحمه الله: الذى أوصى أن يدفن مع شيخه بن تيمية*   ((*قال    الشيخ علم الدين البرزالي في ((تاريخه)): وفي ليلة الاثنين العشرين   من    ذي القعدة توفي الشيخ الإمام العلامة الفقيه الحافظ القدوة، شيخ   الإسلام    تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد بن شيخنا الإمام العلامة المفتي شهاب   الدين  أبي   المحاسن عبد الحليم بن الشيخ الإمام شيخ الإسلام مجد الدين  أبي   البركات   عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم، ابن تيمية الحراني  ثم   الدمشقي ...  –  حتى قال -: وقرأ بنفسه الكثير، وطلب الحديث، وكتب  الطباق   والأثبات،  ولازم  السماع بنفسه مدة سنين، ثم اشتغل بالعلوم، وكان  ذكيًّا   كثير  المحفوظ؛ فصار  إمامًا في التفسير وما يتعلق به، عارفًا  بالفقه   واختلاف  العلماء، والأصول  والنحو واللغة، وغير ذلك من العلوم  النقلية   والعقلية،  وما تكلم معه فاضل في  فن من الفنون العلمية إلا ظن  أن ذلك الفن   فنه، ورآه  عارفًا به متقنًا له،  وأما الحديث فكان حافظًا  له متنًا   وإسنادًا،  مُمَيِّزًا بين صحيحه وسقيمه،  عارفًا برجاله  متضلعًا من ذلك،   وله تصانيف  كثيرة وتعاليق مفيدة في الأصول  والفروع،  كَمَّل منها جملة   وبُيِّضت  وكُتبت عنه، وجملة كبيرة لم  يُكَمِّلها،  وجملة كَمَّلها ولكن لم    تُبَيَّض.
 وأثنى عليه وعلى فضائله جماعة من علماء عصره، مثل القاضي الخُوَيِّي، وابن دقيق العيد، وابن النحاس، وابن الزملكاني، وغيرهم.
 ووجدت بخط ابن الزملكاني أنه اجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهها، وأن له      اليد الطولى في حسن التصنيف، وجودة العبارة، والترتيب والتقسيم   والتبيين،    وكتب على مصنف له هذه الأبيات:
 ماذا يقول الواصفون له ... وصفاته جلَّت عن الحصر
 هو حجةٌ للهِ قاهرةٌ ... هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر
 هو آية في الخَلْق ظاهرة ... أنوارها أربت على الفجر
 وهذا الثناء عليه وكان عمره نحو الثلاثين سنة([1])*)).

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*عوامل العبقرية عند الإمام ابن تيمية*

*شيخ الإسلام أحمدبن عبدالحليم بن عبدالسلام ابن تيمية الحراني*

*(661 - 728هـ) رحمه الله تعالى*

 بحث نفيس.....


http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/23292/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*الرسالة الزكية في ثناء الأئمة على ابن تيمية*

http://ar.wikisource.org/wiki/%D8%A7...85%D9%8A%D8%A9

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

موضوع رائع

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*ترجمة موجزة لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله
**http://www.saaid.net/monawein/taimiah/1.htm*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

بارك الله فيكم.
ورحم الله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، رحمة واسعة.

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*جزاكم الله خيراً*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله*
* "وليس للقلوب سرور ولا لذة تامة إلا في محبة الله والتقرب إليه".مجموع الفتاوى 28/32.*
* " كلما قوي التوحيد في قلب العبد قوي إيمانه وطمأنينته وتوكله ويقينه".28/35.*

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

> *قال بن الزملكانى رحمه الله*
> *
> ماذا يقول الواصفون له *** وصفاته جلّت عن الحصر
> 
> هو حجة لله قاهرة *** هو بيننا أعجوبة الدهر
> 
> هو آية للخلق ظاهرة *** أنوارها أربت على الفجر
> *


..................

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

وبعدها أيضا في 31 / 367 تأكيد لذكائه وفطنته رحمه الله :
وسئل - رحمه الله - : عن قوله :
ما بال قوم غدوا قد مات ميتهم * * * فأصبحوا يقسمون المال والحللا
فقالت امرأة من غير عترتهم * * * ألا أخبركم أعجوبة مثلا
في البطن مني جنين دام يشكركم * * * فأخروا القسم حتى تعرفوا الحملا
فإن يكن ذكرا لم يعط خردلة * * * وإن يكن غيره أنثى فقد فضلا
بالنصف حقا يقينا ليس ينكره * * * من كان يعرف فرض الله لا زللا
إني ذكرت لكم أمري بلا كذب * * * فلا أقول لكم جهلا ولا مثلا .
الجواب
فأجاب : زوج وأم واثنان من ولد الأم وحمل من الأب ؛ والمرأة الحامل ليست أم الميت بل هي زوجة أبيها . فللزوج النصف وللأم السدس ولولد الأم الثلث . فإن كان الحمل ذكرا فهو أخ من أب فلا شيء له باتفاق العلماء . وإن كان الحمل أنثى فهو أخت من أب فيفرض لها النصف وهو فاضل عن السهام . فأصلها من ستة وتعول إلى تسعة . وأما إن كان الحمل من أم الميت : فهكذا الجواب في أحد قولي العلماء من الصحابة ومن بعدهم وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة وأحمد في المشهور عنه . وعلى القول الآخر إن كان الحمل ذكرا يشارك ولد الأم كواحد منهم ؛ ولا يسقط وهو مذهب مالك والشافعي وأحمد في رواية عنه .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*توجت الموضوع شيخنا الفاضل*

----------


## عاشق السنة

_جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء_

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليكم .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> جزاكم الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليكم .


بارك الله فيكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> _جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء_


امين هو والعلماء

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:
 ـــــــ
 من أحسن الدعاء قوله :
 اللهم لا تجعلني عبرة لغيري ،
 ولا تجعل أحداً أسعد
 بما علمتني مني*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال
إن في القلب قسوة لا يذيبها إلا ذكر الله تعالى فينبغي للعبد أن يداوي قسوة قلبه بذكر الله تعالى*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال تلميذه النابغة ابن القيم رحمه الله في الوابل الصيب :
وحضرت شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية مرة صلى الفجر ثم جلس يذكر الله تعالى إلى قريب من انتصاف النهار ثم التفت إلي وقال : هذه غدوتي ولو لم أتغد الغداء سقطت قوتي . أو كلاما قريبا من هذا ، وقال لي مرة : لا أترك الذكر إلا بنية إجمام نفسي وإراحتها ؛ لأستعد بتلك الراحة لذكر آخر ، أو كلاما هذا معناه .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*نقل طيب رائع*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله : " أسعد الخلق وأعظمهم يقيناً وأعلاهم درجةً أعظمهم إتباعاً وموافقة له علماً وعملاً ".
مجموع الفتاوى 4 / 26 .

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*وقال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله :" الشيطان يكثر تعرضه للعبد إذا أراد الإنابة إلى ربه والتقرب إليه والاتصال به "*
_
_

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام
* عذاب الحجاب أعظم أنواع العذاب ، 
ولذة النظر إلى وجهه 
أعلى اللذات .*

----------


## عاشق السنة

> *قال شيخ الإسلام
> * عذاب الحجاب أعظم أنواع العذاب ، 
> ولذة النظر إلى وجهه 
> أعلى اللذات .*


*نعوذ بالله العظيم*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

*فرحم الله الإمام شيخ الإسلام ابن  تيمية  وتلميذه الامام ابن القيم،المجددين وجزاهما عن الإسلام والمسلمين خير الجزاء
رحمه  الله وكل العلماء الذين لهم فى أعناقنا بعد رسول الله وصحابته الكرام  منة عظيمة  لما بذلوه لنا ومن أجلنا ...   وتصدقوا على الأمة بعمرهم ..  أوقاتهم**
جزاك الله خيراً .  






**
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك الله فيكِ أختنا*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اليوم أول أيام العشر الأول من ذى الحجة لعام 1436 تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*وقال شيخ الإسلام مجموع الفتاوى.
الحمد لله رب العالمين قاعدة نافعة فى وجوب الاعتصام بالرسالة وبيان ان السعادة والهدى فى متابعة الرسول وأن الضلال والشقاء فى مخالفته  وان كل خير فى الوجود إما عام وإما خاص فمنشأه من جهة الرسول وأن كل شر فى  العالم مختص بالعبد فسببه مخالفة الرسول أو الجهل بما جاء به وأن سعادة  العباد فى معاشهم ومعادهم باتباع الرسالة
والرسالة ضرورية للعباد لابد  لهم منها وحاجتهم اليها فوق حاجتهم الى كل شىء والرسالة روح العالم ونوره  وحياته فأى صلاح للعالم إذا عدم الروح والحياة والنور والدنيا مظلمة ملعونة  الا ما طلعت عليه شمس الرسالة وكذلك العبد ما لم تشرق فى قلبه شمس الرسالة  ويناله من حياتها وروحها فهو فى ظلمة وهو من الأموات قال الله تعالى( أو من كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشى به فى الناس كمن مثله فى الظلمات ليس بخارج منها) فهذا وصف المؤمن كان ميتا فى ظلمة الجهل فأحياه الله بروح الرسالة ونور الإيمان وجعل له نورا يمشى به فى الناس واما الكافر فميت القلب فى الظلمات
وسمى الله تعالى رسالته روحا والروح اذا عدم فقد فقدت الحياة قال الله تعالى (وكذلك أوحينا اليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدرى ما الكتاب ولا الايمان ولكن جعلناه نورا نهدى به من نشاء من عبادنا) فذكر هنا الأصلين وهما الروح والنور فالروح الحياة والنور النور
وكذلك  يضرب الله الأمثال للوحى الذى انزله حياة للقلوب ونورا لها بالماء الذى  ينزله من السماء حياة للأرض وبالنار التى يحصل بها النور وهذا كما فى قوله  تعالى( أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل  السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون عليه فىالنار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله  كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء واما ما ينفع الناس  فيمكث فى الأرض كذلك يضرب الله الأمثال )
فشبه العلم بالماء المنزل من السماء لأن به حياة القلوب كما ان 
**بالماء  حياة الأبدان وشبه القلوب بالأودية لأنها محل العلم كما ان الأودية محل  الماء فقلب يسع علما كثيرا وواد يسع ماء كثيرا وقلب يسع علما قليلا وواد  يسع ماء قليلا وأخبر تعالى أنه يعلو على السيل من الزبد بسبب مخالطة الماء  وأنه يذهب جفاء أى يرمى به ويخفى والذى ينفع الناس يمكث فى الأرض ويستقر  وكذلك القلوب تخالطها الشهوات والشبهات فاذا ترابى فيها الحق ثارت فيها تلك  الشهوات والشبهات ثم تذهب جفاء ويستقر فيها الايمان والقرآن الذى ينفع  صاحبه والناس وقال ومما يوقدون عليه فى النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله  كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل فهذا المثل الآخر وهو النارى فالأول للحياة  والثانى للضياء
ونظير هذين المثالين المثالان المذكوران فى سورة البقرة فى قوله تعالى مثلهم كمثل الذى استوقد نارا الى قوله او كصيب من السماء الى  آخر الآية واما الكافر ففى ظلمات الكفر والشرك غير حى وإن كانت حياته حياة  بهيمية فهو عادم الحياة الروحانية العلوية التى سببها سبب الايمان وبها  يحصل للعبد السعادة والفلاح فى الدنيا والآخرة فان الله سبحانه جعل الرسل  وسائط بينه وبين عباده فى تعريفهم ما ينفعهم وما يضرهم وتكميل ما يصلحهم فى  معاشهم ومعادهم وبعثوا جميعا بالدعوة الى الله وتعريف الطريق الموصل اليه  وبيان حالهم بعد الوصول اليه...*...http://islamport.com/d/3/tym/1/40/334.html

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

فائدة
*قال شيخ الإسلام فى منهاج السنة

وفي الصحيح أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سئل : أي الناس أكرم ؟ فقال : " أتقاهم " . فقالوا : ليس عن هذا نسألك . فقال : " يوسف  نبي الله ، ابن يعقوب  نبي الله ابن إسحاق  نبي الله ابن إبراهيم  خليل الله   "
وآل إبراهيم  الذين أمرنا أن نسأل لمحمد  وأهل بيته من الصلاة مثل ما صلى الله عليهم ، ونحن - وكل مسلم - نعلم أن آل إبراهيم  أفضل من آل علي  ، لكن محمد  أفضل من إبراهيم    . * ولهذا ورد هنا سؤال مشهور ، وهو أنه إذا كان محمد  أفضل ، فلم  قيل : كما صليت على إبراهيم    *  ، والمشبه دون المشبه به . 

وقد أجيب عن ذلك بأجوبة : منها : أن يقال : إن آل إبراهيم  فيهم الأنبياء ، ومحمد  فيهم . قال  ابن عباس    : محمد  من آل إبراهيم    . فمجموع آل إبراهيم  بمحمد  أفضل من آل محمد  ، ومحمد  قد دخل في الصلاة على آل إبراهيم  ، ثم طلبنا له من الله ولأهل بيته مثل ما صلى على آل إبراهيم  ، فيأخذ أهل بيته ما يليق بهم ، ويبقى سائر ذلك لمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فيكون قد طلب له من الصلاة ما جعل  للأنبياء من آل إبراهيم      . والذي يأخذه الفاضل من أهل بيته لا يكون مثلما يحصل لنبي ، فتعظم   الصلاة عليه بهذا الاعتبار ، - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقيل : إن التشبيه  في الأصل لا في القدر .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام فى كتاب درء تعارض العقل والنقل* *فإن الله ذم الذين يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ، وهو متناول لمن حمل الكتاب والسنة على ما أصله هو من البدع الباطلة ، وذم الذين لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني [ أى ألا مجرد تلاوة] ، وهو متناول لمن ترك تدبر القرآن ، ولم يعلم إلا مجرد تلاوة حروفه ، ومتناول لمن كتب كتاباً بيده مخالفاً لكتاب الله لينال به دينا ، وقال : إنه من عند الله ، مثل أن يقول : هذا هو الشرع والدين ، وهذا معنى الكتاب والسنة ، وهذا قول السلف والأئمة ، وهذا هو أصول الدين الذي يجب اعتقاده على الأعيان أو الكفاية ، ومتناول لمن كتم ما عنده من الكتاب والسنة لئلا يحتج به مخالفه في الحق الذي يقوله ، وهذه الأمور كثيرة جداً في أهل الأهواء جملة ، كالرافضة والجهمية ونحوهم من أهل الأهواء والكلام ، وفي أهل الأهواء تفصيلاً ، مثل كثير من المنتسبين إلى الفقهاء مع شعبة من حال الأهواء " .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فى درء تعارض العقل والنقل**ونحن نعلم أن الرسل لا يخبرون بمحالات العقول بل بمحارات العقول [أى ما تحار العقول فى فهمه] فلا يخبرون بما يعلم العقل انتفائه بل يخبرون بما يعجز العقل عن معرفته

*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

​*قال العلامة الإمام ابن القيم فى كتابه الطيب مفتاح دار السعادة* 
*فإن العبد يموت على ما عاش عليه ويبعث على ما مات عليه قال الله تعالى في الاية الأخرى [ومن اعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة اعمى قال رب لم حشرتني اعمى وقد كنت بصيرا قال كذلك اتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى] وقال في الاية الاخرى [ومن كان في هذه اعمى فهو في الاخرة اعمى وأضل سبيلا] فأخبر ان من كان في هذه الدار ضالا فهو في الاخرة اضل واما نفي شقاء الدنيا فقد يقال انه لما انتفى عنه الضلال فيها وحصل له الهدى والهدى فيه من برد اليقين وطمأنينة القلب وذاق طعم الايمان فوجد حلاوته وفرحة القلب به وسروره والتنعيم به ومصير القلب حيا بالايمان مستنيرا به قويا به قد نال به غذاؤه ورواءه وشفاءه وحياته ونوره وقوته ولذته ونعيمه ما هو من اجل انواع النعيم واطيب الطيبات واعظم اللذات قال الله تعالى من [عمل صالحا من ذكر او انثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم اجرهم باحسن ما كانوا يعملون] فهذا خبر اصدق الصادقين ومخبره عند اهله عين اليقين بل هو حق اليقين ولا بد لكل من عمل صالحا ان يحييه الله حياة طيبة بحسب إيمانه وعمله* ولكن يغلط الجفاة الاجلاف في مسمى الحياة*حيث يظنونها التنعم في أنواع المآكل والمشارب والملابس والمناكح او لذة الرياسة والمال وقهر الاعداء* *قال تعالى [ فلا تعجل عليهم] والتفنن بأنواع الشهوات ولا ريب ان هذه لذة مشتركة بين البهائم بل قد يكون حظ كثير من البهائم منها أكثر من حظ الانسان فمن لم تكن عنده لذة الا اللذة التي تشاركه فيها السباع والدواب والانعام فذلك ممن ينادي عليه من مكان بعيد ولكن اين هذه اللذة من اللذة بأمر إذا خالط بشاشته القلوب سلى عن الابناء والنساء والاوطان والاموال والاخوان والمساكن ورضى بتركها كلها والخروج منها رأسا وعرض نفسه لانواع المكاره والمشاق وهو متحل بهذا منشرح الصدر به يطيب له قتل ابنه وأبيه وصاحبته واخيه لا تأخذه في ذلك لومة لائم حتى ان احدهم ليتلقى الرمح بصدره ويقول فزت ورب الكعبة ويستطيل الاخر حياته حتى يلقى قوته من يده ويقول انها لحياة طويلة ان صبرت حتى أكلها ثم يتقدم الى الموت فرحا
**مسرورا ويقول الاخر مع فقره لو علم الملوك وابناء الملوك ما نحن عليه لجالدونا عليه بالسيوف ويقول الاخر انه ليمر بالقلب اوقات يرقص فيها طربا وقال بعض العارفين انه لتمر بي اوقات اقول فيها إن كان اهل الجنة في مثل هذا انهم لفي عيش طيب ومن تأمل قول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لما نهاهم عن الوصال فقالوا انك تواصل فقال[ اني لست كهيئتكم إني اظل عند ربي يطعمني ويسقيني ]علم ان هذا طعام الارواح وشرابها وما يفيض عليها من أنواع البهجة واللذة والسرور والنعيم الذي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في الذروة العليا منه وغيره إذا تعلق بغباره رأى ملك الدنيا ونعيمها بالنسبة اليه هباء منثورا بل باطلا وغرورا وغلط من قال انه كان يأكل ويشرب طعاما وشرابا يغتذى به بدنه لوجوه احدها انه قال اظل عند ربي يطعمني ويسقيني ولو كان اكلا وشربا لم يكن وصالا ولا صوما الثاني ان النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم اخبرهم انهم ليسوا كهيئته في الوصال فإنهم إذا واصلوا تضرروا بذلك واماهو صلى الله عليه و سلم فإنه إذا واصل لا يتضرر بالوصال فلو كان يأكل ويشرب لكان الجواب وأنا ايضا لا اواصل بل آكل وأشرب كما تأكلون وتشربون فلما قررهم على قولهم انك تواصل ولم ينكره عليهم دل على انه كان مواصلا وانه لم يكن يأكل اكلا وشربا يفطر الصائم الثالث انه لو كان اكلا وشربا يفطر الصائم لم يصح الجواب بالفارق بينهم وبينه فإنه حينئذ يكون صلى الله عليه و سلم هو وهم مشتركون في عدم الوصال فكيف يصح الجواب بقوله لست كهيئتكم وهذا امر يعلمه غالب الناس ان القلب متى حصل له ما يفرحه ويسره من نيل مطلوبه ووصال حبيبه او ما يغمه ويسؤوه ويحزنه شغل عن الطعام والشراب حتى ان كثيرا من العشاق تمر به الايام لا يأكل شيئا ولا تطلب نفسه اكلا وقد افصح القائل في هذا المعنى 
لها احاديث من ذكراك تشغلها ... عن الشراب وتلهيها عن الزاد 
لها بوجهك نور تستضيء به ... ومن حديثك في اعقابها حادى إذ اشتكت من كلال السير او عدها ... روح القدوم فتحيا عند ميعاد 
والمقصود ان الهدى مستلزم لسعادة الدنيا وطيب الحياة والنعيم العاجل وهو أمر يشهد به الحس والوجد واما سعادة الاخرة فغيب يعلم بالايمان فذكرها ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما لكونها اهم وهي الغاية المطلوبة وضلال الدنيا اظهر وبالنجاة منه ينجو من كل شر وهو اضل ضلال الاخرة وشقائها فلذلك ذكره وحده والله اعلم*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نتتاااابع

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم**
وليست هذه الفرحات إلا ** لذى الترحات في دار الرزايا
**
**فشمر ما استطعت الساق واجهد ** لعلك أن تفوز بذي العطايا
**
**وصم عن لذة حشيت بلاء ** الذات خلصن من البلايا
**
**ودع أمنية إن لم تنلها ** تعذب أو تنل كانت منايا
**
**ولا تستبط وعدا من رسول ** أتى بالحق من رب البرايا*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال الإمام العلامة ابن القيم
لا يجتمع الإخلاص وحب المدح فى قلب المسلم

----------


## عاشق السنة

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال*
*ما أخذه الله لحكمة، وما أبقاه لرحمة، ولن يضيع المؤمن بين حكمة ربه ورحمته.*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال فى كتابه المتحف الرائع طريق الهجرتين*
* وفقر  العالم إلى الله سبحانه أمر  ذاتي لا يعلل فهو فقير بذاته إلى ربه الغني  بذاته ثم يستدل بإمكانه وحدوثه  وغير ذلك من الأدلة على هذا الفقر والمقصود  أنه سبحانه أخبر عن حقيقة  العباد وذواتهم بأنها فقيرة إليه سبحانه كما  أخبر عن ذاته المقدسة وحقيقته  أنه غني حميد فالفقر المطلق من كل وجه ثابت  لذواتهم وحقائقهم من حيث هي  والغنى المطلق من كل وجه ثابت لذاته تعالى  وحقيقته من حيث هي فيستحيل أن  يكون العبد إلا فقيرا ويستحيل أن يكون الرب  سبحانه إلا غنيا كما أنه يستحيل  أن يكون العبد إلا عبدا والرب إلا ربا 
 إذا عرف هذا فالفقر فقران فقر  اضطراري وهو فقر عام لا خروج لبر ولا فاجر  عنه وهذا الفقر لا يقتضي مدحا  ولا ذما ولا ثوابا ولا عقابا بل هو بمنزلة  كون المخلوق مخلوقا ومصنوعا 
 والفقر الثاني فقر اختياري هو نتيجة علمين شريفين أحدهما معرفة العبد بربه   والثاني معرفته بنفسه فمتى حصلت له هاتان المعرفتان أنتجتا فقرا هو عين   غناه وعنوان فلاحه وسعادته وتفاوت الناس في هذا الفقر بحسب تفاوتهم في   هاتين المعرفتين فمن عرف ربه بالغنى المطلق عرف نفسه بالفقر المطلق ومن عرف   ربه بالقدرة التامة عرف نفسه بالعجز التام*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نتاااابع...

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t167634/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية –رحمه الله-: 
«كيف يكون أمر الدنيا أهم مِن أمر الدِّين إلا عند مَن أغفل الله قلبه عن ذكر ربه؟!».*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t167634/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t178749/#post920305

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t179294/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*جامع الدروس العلمية  لأكابر علماء الأمة
https://majles.alukah.net/t179845/
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t181016/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

https://majles.alukah.net/t181955/

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

اللهم بلغنا رمضان

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

اللهم امين جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

أول ذى الحجة تقبل الله

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

أول رمضان تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله*
* وَقَوْلُهُ: {الم   أَحَسِبَ النّاسُ  أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنّا وَهُمْ لَا   يُفْتَنُونَ وَلَقَدْ  فَتَنّا الّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنّ   اللّهُ الّذِينَ صَدَقُوا  وَلَيَعْلَمَنّ الْكَاذِبِينَ أَمْ حَسِبَ   الّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ  السّيّئَاتِ أَنْ يَسْبِقُونَا سَاءَ مَا   يَحْكُمُونَ مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو  لِقَاءَ اللّهِ فَإِنّ أَجَلَ اللّهِ   لَآتٍ وَهُوَ السّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ فَإِنّمَا يُجَاهِدُ   لِنَفْسِهِ إِنّ اللّهَ لَغَنِيّ عَنِ  الْعَالَمِينَ وَالّذِينَ آمَنُوا   وَعَمِلُوا الصّالِحَاتِ لَنُكَفّرَنّ  عَنْهُمْ سَيّئَاتِهِمْ   وَلَنَجْزِيَنّه  ُمْ أَحْسَنَ الّذِي كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ وَوَصّيْنَا   الْإِنْسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حُسْنًا وَإِنْ  جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا   لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا  إِلَيّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ   فَأُنَبّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ وَالّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا   الصّالِحَاتِ لَنُدْخِلَنّهُم  ْ فِي الصّالِحِينَ  وَمِنَ النّاسِ مَنْ   يَقُولُ آمَنّا بِاللّهِ فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللّهِ  جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ   النّاسِ كَعَذَابِ اللّهِ وَلَئِنْ جَاءَ نَصْرٌ مِنْ  رَبّكَ لَيَقُولُنّ   إِنّا كُنّا مَعَكُمْ أَوَلَيْسَ اللّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ  بِمَا فِي صُدُورِ   الْعَالَمِينَ} [الْعَنْكَبُوتُ 1- 11].*
*
*
*ذِكْرُ الِابْتِلَاءِ فِي أَوّلِ الدّعْوَةِ:
فَلْيَتَأَمّلْ   الْعَبْدُ سِيَاقَ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ  وَمَا تَضَمّنَتْهُ مِنْ الْعِبَرِ   وَكُنُوزِ الْحِكَمِ فَإِنّ النّاسَ  إذَا أُرْسِلَ إلَيْهِمْ الرّسُلُ   بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ إمّا أَنْ يَقُولَ  أَحَدُهُمْ آمَنّا وَإِمّا أَلّا   يَقُولَ ذَلِكَ بَلْ يَسْتَمِرّ عَلَى  السّيّئَاتِ وَالْكُفْرِ فَمَنْ   قَالَ آمَنّا امْتَحَنَهُ رَبّهُ  وَابْتَلَاهُ وَفَتَنَهُ وَالْفِتْنَةُ   الِابْتِلَاءُ وَالِاخْتِبَارُ  لِيَتَبَيّنَ الصّادِقُ مِنْ الْكَاذِبِ   وَمَنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ آمَنّا فَلَا  يَحْسِبْ أَنّهُ يُعْجِزُ اللّهَ   وَيَفُوتُهُ وَيَسْبِقُهُ فَإِنّهُ  إنّمَا يَطْوِي الْمَرَاحِلَ فِي   يَدَيْهِ. وَكَيْفَ يَفِرّ الْمَرْءُ  عَنْهُ بِذَنْبِهِ إذَا كَانَ  تُطْوَى  فِي يَدَيْهِ الْمَرَاحِلُ فَمَنْ  آمَنَ بِالرّسُلِ  وَأَطَاعَهُمْ  عَادَاهُ أَعْدَاؤُهُمْ وَآذَوْهُ  فَابْتُلِيَ بِمَا  يُؤْلِمُهُ وَإِنْ  لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِهِمْ وَلَمْ  يُطِعْهُمْ عُوقِبَ فِي  الدّنْيَا  وَالْآخِرَةِ فَحَصَلَ لَهُ مَا  يُؤْلِمُهُ وَكَانَ هَذَا  الْمُؤْلِمُ لَهُ  أَعْظَمَ أَلَمًا وَأَدُومَ  مِنْ أَلَمِ اتّبَاعِهِمْ  فَلَا بُدّ مِنْ  حُصُولِ الْأَلَمِ لِكُلّ  نَفْسٍ آمَنَتْ أَوْ رَغِبَتْ  عَنْ الْإِيمَانِ  لَكِنّ الْمُؤْمِنَ  يَحْصُلُ لَهُ الْأَلَمُ فِي  الدّنْيَا ابْتِدَاءً ثُمّ  تَكُونُ لَهُ  الْعَاقِبَةُ فِي الدّنْيَا  وَالْآخِرَةِ وَالْمُعْرِضُ عَنْ  الْإِيمَانِ  تَحْصُلُ لَهُ اللّذّةُ  ابْتِدَاءً ثُمّ يَصِيرُ إلَى  الْأَلَمِ  الدّائِمِ. 
*
*وَسُئِلَ الشّافِعِيّ رَحِمَهُ اللّهُ أَيّمَا  أَفْضَلُ لِلرّجُلِ أَنْ يُمَكّنَ أَوْ يُبْتَلَى؟ فَقَالَ لَا يُمَكّنُ  حَتّى يُبْتَلَى   وَاللّهُ تَعَالَى ابْتَلَى أُولِي الْعَزْمِ مِنْ  الرّسُلِ فَلَمّا   صَبَرُوا مَكّنَهُمْ فَلَا يَظُنّ أَحَدٌ أَنّهُ يَخْلُصُ  مِنْ الْأَلَمِ   الْبَتّةَ وَإِنّمَا يَتَفَاوَتُ أَهْلُ الْآلَامِ فِي  الْعُقُولِ   فَأَعْقَلُهُمْ مَنْ بَاعَ أَلَمًا مُسْتَمِرّا عَظِيمًا  بِأَلَمٍ   مُنْقَطِعٍ يَسِيرٍ وَأَشْقَاهُمْ مَنْ بَاعَ الْأَلَمَ  الْمُنْقَطِعَ   الْيَسِيرَ بِالْأَلَمِ الْعَظِيمِ الْمُسْتَمِرّ. فَإِنْ  قِيلَ كَيْفَ   يَخْتَارُ الْعَاقِلُ هَذَا؟ قِيلَ الْحَامِلُ لَهُ عَلَى  هَذَا النّقْدُ   وَالنّسِيئَةُ. وَالنّفْسُ مُوَكّلَةٌ بِحُبّ الْعَاجِلِ.
**.مَنْ أَرْضَى النّاسَ بِسَخَطِ اللّهِ لَمْ يُغْنُوا عَنْهُ مِنْ اللّهِ شَيْئًا:
*
*قال تعالى {كَلّا بَلْ تُحِبّونَ الْعَاجِلَةَ وَتَذَرُونَ الْآخِرَةَ} [الْقِيَامَةُ 20] {إِنّ هَؤُلَاءِ يُحِبّونَ الْعَاجِلَةَ وَيَذَرُونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ يَوْمًا ثَقِيلًا}    [الدّهْرُ 27] وَهَذَا يَحْصُلُ لِكُلّ أَحَدٍ فَإِنّ الْإِنْسَانَ    مَدَنِيّ بِالطّبْعِ لَابُدّ لَهُ أَنْ يَعِيشَ مَعَ النّاسِ وَالنّاسُ    لَهُمْ إرَادَاتٌ وَتَصَوّرَاتٌ فَيَطْلُبُونَ مِنْهُ أَنْ يُوَافِقَهُمْ    عَلَيْهَا فَإِنْ لَمْ يُوَافِقْهُمْ آذَوْهُ وَعَذّبُوهُ وَإِنْ حَصَلَ    لَهُ الْأَذَى وَالْعَذَابُ تَارَةً مِنْهُمْ وَتَارَةً مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ    كَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ دِينٌ وَتُقًى حَلّ بَيْنَ قَوْمٍ فُجّارٍ ظَلَمَةٍ وَلَا    يَتَمَكّنُونَ مِنْ فُجُورِهِمْ وَظُلْمِهِمْ إلّا بِمُوَافَقَتِهِ  لَهُمْ   أَوْ سُكُوتِهِ عَنْهُمْ فَإِنْ وَافَقَهُمْ أَوْ سَكَتَ عَنْهُمْ  سَلِمَ   مِنْ شَرّهِمْ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ ثُمّ يَتَسَلّطُونَ عَلَيْهِ    بِالْإِهَانَةِ وَالْأَذَى أَضْعَافَ مَا كَانَ يَخَافُهُ ابْتِدَاءً لَوْ    أَنْكَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَخَالَفَهُمْ وَإِنْ سَلِمَ مِنْهُمْ فَلَا بُدّ   أَنْ  يُهَانَ وَيُعَاقَبَ عَلَى يَدِ غَيْرِهِمْ فَالْحَزْمُ كُلّ   الْحَزْمِ  فِي الْأَخْذِ بِمَا قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ أُمّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِمُعَاوِيَةَ:    مَنْ أَرْضَى اللّهَ بِسَخَطِ النّاسِ كَفَاهُ اللّهُ مُؤْنَةَ النّاسِ    وَمَنْ أَرْضَى النّاسَ بِسَخَطِ اللّهِ لَمْ يُغْنُوا عَنْهُ مِنْ اللّهِ    شَيْئًا وَمَنْ تَأَمّلَ أَحْوَالَ الْعَالَمِ رَأَى هَذَا   كَثِيرًا  فِيمَنْ يُعِينُ الرّؤَسَاءَ عَلَى أَغْرَاضِهِمْ الْفَاسِدَةِ   وَفِيمَنْ  يُعِينُ أَهْلَ الْبِدَعِ عَلَى بِدَعِهِمْ هَرَبًا مِنْ   عُقُوبَتِهِمْ  فَمَنْ هَدَاهُ اللّهُ وَأَلْهَمَهُ رُشْدَهُ وَوَقَاهُ   شَرّ نَفْسِهِ  امْتَنَعَ مِنْ الْمُوَافَقَةِ عَلَى فِعْلِ الْمُحَرّمِ   وَصَبَرَ عَلَى  عِدْوَانِهِمْ ثُمّ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْعَاقِبَةُ فِي   الدّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ  كَمَا كَانَتْ لِلرّسُلِ وَأَتْبَاعِهِمْ   كَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالْأَنْصَارِ  وَمَنْ اُبْتُلِيَ مِنْ الْعُلَمَاءِ   وَالْعِبَادِ وَصَالِحِي الْوُلَاةِ  وَالتّجّارِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ.
**تَعْزِيَةُ اللّهِ عِبَادَهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِأَنّ الْحَيَاةَ الدّنْيَا قَصِيرَةٌ:
*
*وَلَمّا    كَانَ الْأَلَمُ لَا مَحِيصَ مِنْهُ الْبَتّةَ عَزّى اللّهُ-   سُبْحَانَهُ-  مَنْ اخْتَارَ الْأَلَمَ الْيَسِيرَ الْمُنْقَطِعَ عَلَى   الْأَلَمِ  الْعَظِيمِ الْمُسْتَمِرّ بِقَوْلِهِ: {مَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ اللّهِ فَإِنّ أَجَلَ اللّهِ لَآتٍ وَهُوَ السّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ}    [الْعَنْكَبُوتُ 5] فَضَرَبَ لِمُدّةِ هَذَا الْأَلَمِ أَجَلًا لَابُدّ    أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَهُوَ يَوْمُ لِقَائِهِ فَيَلْتَذّ الْعَبْدُ أَعْظَمَ    اللّذّةِ بِمَا تَحَمّلَ أَجْلِهِ وَفِي مَرْضَاتِهِ وَتَكُونُ لَذّتُهُ    وَسُرُورُهُ وَابْتِهَاجُهُ بِقَدْرِ مَا تَحَمّلَ مِنْ الْأَلَمِ فِي    اللّهِ وَلِلّهِ وَأَكّدَ هَذَا الْعَزَاءَ وَالتّسْلِيَةَ بِرَجَاءِ    لِقَائِهِ لِيَحْمِلَ الْعَبْدُ اشْتِيَاقَهُ إلَى لِقَاءِ رَبّهِ    وَوَلِيّهِ عَلَى تَحَمّلِ مَشَقّةِ الْأَلَمِ الْعَاجِلِ بَلْ رُبّمَا    غَيّبَهُ الشّوْقُ إلَى لِقَائِهِ عَنْ شُهُودِ الْأَلَمِ وَالْإِحْسَاسِ    بِهِ وَلِهَذَا سَأَلَ النّبِيّ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ رَبّهُ    الشّوْقَ إلَى لِقَائِهِ فَقَالَ فِي الدّعَاءِ الّذِي رَوَاهُ أَحْمَدُ    وَابْنُ حِبّانَ: اللّهُمّ إنّي أَسْأَلُكَ   بِعِلْمِكَ الْغَيْبَ  وَقُدْرَتِكَ عَلَى الْخَلْقِ أَحْيِنِي إذَا   كَانَتْ الْحَيَاةُ خَيْرًا  لِي وَتَوَفّنِي إذَا كَانَتْ الْوَفَاةُ   خَيْرًا لِي وَأَسْأَلُكَ  خَشْيَتَكَ فِي الْغَيْبِ وَالشّهَادَةِ   وَأَسْأَلُك كَلِمَةَ الْحَقّ فِي  الْغَضَبِ وَالرّضَى وَأَسْأَلُكَ   الْقَصْدَ فِي الْفَقْرِ وَالْغِنَى  وَأَسْأَلُكَ نَعِيمًا لَا يَنْفَدُ   وَأَسْأَلُكَ قُرّةَ عَيْنٍ لَا  تَنْقَطِعُ وَأَسْأَلُكَ الرّضَى بَعْدَ   الْقَضَاءِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ بَرْدَ  الْعَيْشِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ وَأَسْأَلُكَ   لَذّةَ النّظَرِ إلَى وَجْهِك  وَأَسْأَلُكَ الشّوْقَ إلَى لِقَائِكَ فِي   غَيْرِ ضَرّاءَ مُضِرّةٍ وَلَا  فِتْنَةٍ مُضِلّةٍ اللّهُمّ زَيّنّا   بِزِينَةِ الْإِيمَانِ وَاجْعَلْنَا  هُدَاةً مُهْتَدِينَ
*
*   فَالشّوْقُ يَحْمِلُ الْمُشْتَاقَ عَلَى الْجِدّ فِي  السّيْرِ إلَى   مَحْبُوبِهِ وَيُقَرّبُ عَلَيْهِ الطّرِيقَ وَيَطْوِي لَهُ  الْبَعِيدَ   وَيُهَوّنُ عَلَيْهِ الْآلَامَ وَالْمَشَاقّ وَهُوَ مِنْ  أَعْظَمِ   نِعْمَةٍ أَنْعَمَ اللّهُ بِهَا عَلَى عَبْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لِهَذِهِ    النّعْمَةِ أَقْوَالٌ وَأَعْمَالٌ هُمَا السّبَبُ الّذِي تُنَالُ بِهِ    وَاللّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ سَمِيعٌ لِتِلْكَ الْأَقْوَالِ عَلِيمٌ بِتِلْكَ    الْأَفْعَالِ وَهُوَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَنْ يَصْلُحُ لِهَذِهِ النّعْمَةِ    وَيَشْكُرُهَا وَيَعْرِفُ قَدْرَهَا وَيُحِبّ الْمُنْعِمَ عَلَيْهِ قَالَ    تَعَالَى: {وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنّا  بَعْضَهُمْ   بِبَعْضٍ لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلَاءِ مَنّ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ  بَيْنِنَا   أَلَيْسَ اللّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشّاكِرِينَ} [الْأَنْعَامُ 53] فَإِذَا فَاتَتْ الْعَبْدَ نَعْمَةٌ مِنْ نِعَمِ رَبّهِ فَلْيَقْرَأْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ: {أَلَيْسَ اللّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشّاكِرِينَ}
**{مَنْ جَاهَدَ فَإِنّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ}:
*
*ثُمّ    عَزّاهُمْ تَعَالَى بِعَزَاءٍ آخَرَ وَهُوَ أَنّ جِهَادَهُمْ فِيهِ   إنّمَا  هُوَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَثَمَرَتُهُ عَائِدَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنّهُ   غَنِيّ  عَنْ الْعَالَمِينَ وَمَصْلَحَةُ هَذَا الْجِهَادِ تَرْجِعُ   إلَيْهِمْ لَا  إلَيْهِ سُبْحَانَهُ ثُمّ أَخْبَرَ أَنّهُ يُدْخِلُهُمْ   بِجِهَادِهِمْ  وَإِيمَانِهِمْ فِي زُمْرَةِ الصّالِحِينَ.
**.مَعْنَى فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللّهِ جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ النّاسِ كَعَذَابِ اللّهِ:
*
*ثُمّ    أَخْبَرَ عَنْ حَالِ الدّاخِلِ فِي الْإِيمَانِ بِلَا بَصِيرَةٍ  وَأَنّهُ   إذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللّهِ جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ النّاسِ لَهُ  كَعَذَابِ اللّهِ   وَهِيَ أَذَاهُمْ لَهُ وَنَيْلُهُمْ إيّاهُ  بِالْمَكْرُوهِ وَالْأَلَمِ   الّذِي لَابُدّ أَنْ يَنَالَهُ الرّسُلُ  وَأَتْبَاعُهُمْ مِمّنْ   خَالَفَهُمْ جَعَلَ ذَلِكَ فِي فِرَارِهِ  مِنْهُمْ وَتَرْكِهِ السّبَبَ   الّذِي نَالَهُ كَعَذَابِ اللّهِ الّذِي  فَرّ مِنْهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   بِالْإِيمَانِ فَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ لِكَمَالِ  بَصِيرَتِهِمْ فَرّوا مِنْ   أَلَمِ عَذَابِ اللّهِ إلَى الْإِيمَانِ  وَتَحَمّلُوا مَا فِيهِ مِنْ   الْأَلَمِ الزّائِلِ الْمُفَارِقِ عَنْ  قَرِيبٍ وَهَذَا لِضَعْفِ   بَصِيرَتِهِ فَرّ مِنْ أَلَمِ عَذَابِ  أَعْدَاءِ الرّسُلِ إلَى   مُوَافَقَتِهِمْ وَمُتَابَعَتِهِ  مْ فَفَرّ  مِنْ أَلَمِ عَذَابِهِمْ إلَى   أَلَمِ عَذَابِ اللّهِ فَجَعَلَ أَلَمَ  فِتْنَةِ النّاسِ فِي الْفِرَارِ   مِنْهُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ أَلَمِ عَذَابِ  اللّهِ وَغُبِنَ كُلّ الْغَبْنِ إذْ   اسْتَجَارَ مِنْ الرّمْضَاءِ  بِالنّارِ وَفَرّ مِنْ أَلَمِ سَاعَةٍ إلَى   أَلَمِ الْأَبَدِ وَإِذَا  نَصَرَ اللّهُ جُنْدَهُ وَأَوْلِيَاءَهُ قَالَ   إنّي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ  وَاللّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا انْطَوَى عَلَيْهِ صَدْرُهُ   مِنْ النّفَاقِ.  وَالْمَقْصُودُ أَنّ اللّهَ سُبْحَانَهُ اقْتَضَتْ   حِكْمَتُهُ أَنّهُ  لَابُدّ أَنْ يَمْتَحِنَ النّفُوسَ وَيَبْتَلِيَهَا   فَيُظْهِرُ  بِالِامْتِحَانِ طَيّبَهَا مِنْ خَبِيثِهَا وَمَنْ يَصْلُحُ    لِمُوَالَاتِهِ وَكَرَامَاتِهِ وَمَنْ لَا يَصْلُحُ وَلْيُمَحّصْ النّفُوسَ    الّتِي تَصْلُحُ لَهُ وَيُخَلّصُهَا بِكِيرِ الِامْتِحَانِ كَالذّهَبِ    الّذِي لَا يَخْلُصُ وَلَا يَصْفُو مِنْ غِشّهِ إلّا بِالِامْتِحَانِ إذْ    النّفْسُ فِي الْأَصْلِ جَاهِلَةٌ ظَالِمَةٌ وَقَدْ حَصَلَ لَهَا    بِالْجَهْلِ وَالظّلْمِ مِنْ الْخُبْثِ مَا يَحْتَاجُ خُرُوجُهُ إلَى    السّبْكِ وَالتّصْفِيَةِ فَإِنْ خَرَجَ فِي هَذِهِ الدّارِ وَإِلّا فَفِي    كِيرِ جَهَنّمَ فَإِذَا هُذّبَ الْعَبْدُ وَنُقّيَ أُذِنَ لَهُ فِي  دُخُولِ   الْجَنّةِ.*

----------

